
Our addiction to stories keeps us from understanding history - nabla9
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/5/17940650/how-history-gets-things-wrong-alex-rosenberg-interview-neuroscience-stories
======
082349872349872
summary: stories[1] about history, despite being epistemically weak, are
rhetorically strong.

[1] pedantically: narratives with tropes, things to make movies out of...

> "When I say “narrative,” I don’t mean a chronology of events; I mean stories
> with plots, connected by motivations, by people’s beliefs and desires, their
> plans, intentions, values. There’s a story."

